# Nickname for Amare...



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Pardon my thread here, since I'm a Bulls fan...

Since Amare has proved himself to be the exception to the rule for rookies straight from high school, and since Shawn Marion is "The Matrix," what do you think of Amare's nickname being "The Anomaly" (in reference to "The Matrix Reloaded")?


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

the Anomaly is ok, but I also like hearing the jerks on sports centre with their "thats Amare" singalong as well. I think maybe Zues or Rock Steady....


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

If you are going with Matrix nicknames, then Amare should be none other than, Neo.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

i like neo


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

yea Neo or The One


----------



## Cochise (Apr 13, 2003)

Jamal Crawford on the Bulls may be nicknamed "The One" already. 

But Amare being named anything related to Keanu Reeves is hilarious.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Im likin The One, so wait, with all these nicknames...

C: ________
PF: The One
SF: Matrix
SG: Penny
PG: Star

How about we pretend Alton Ford is your center and call him the Eclipse, but that will just be short for The Big Black Eclipse.

Or hell we could go with South Park and name Alton the Incredibly Obese Black Man, oh wait no it was Incredibly Black Obese Man.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

"it dont matter if your black or white"- MJ


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Mj as in michael jackson not jordan..


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Y not an Xman name?

Colossus is pretty sweet.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Amare "reignman" Stoudamire

Since Shawn Kemp cannot fulfil that nickname anymore.


Amare "big time" Stoudamire


----------



## Hired Goon (Jul 15, 2003)

I like "The Anamoly" it describes him perfectly.


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

Going along w/ the Matrix theme:

Morpheus
Nebucadnezzar
Trinity (I mean, he hit that big 3 in the playoffs:yes: )
Neo
The Architect
The Oracle
Tank
Mouse

eh.. I could go on with Matrix names


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

He said he liked "the future"
but thats kinda crappy


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

He already told us his nickname. It is "STAT" - standing tall and talented


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

How about "overrated" or "overhyped"? Something like that.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

The Hulk


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> How about "overrated" or "overhyped"? Something like that.



not really...

What other highschooler averaged the numbers Amare got on their first year...


Garnett wished he did...

So does Kemp...

Moses Malone comparisons didn't arise from nowhere... Amare is a tremendous upside and.... you might be looking at the next Big Deal Power Forward...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

New Breed


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> New Breed


whoa ! thats a real good 1 !!

Amare "new breed" Stoudemire


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

he said he likes N.B.A for it. (Natural.Born.Athlete)


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm pretty sure he has STAT tatooed on his arm.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

His nickname in high school was STAT, but it's not an official NBA nickname by any means.

I personally like Amaregeddon and Stoudeflyer. Baby Moses? :laugh:


----------

